# Transitioning from Litter Box to Outside - potty training



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Apologies if this has been covered before, but I didn't find anything relating to it during my searches.
I'm bringing my new puppy home soon and I'm planning to teach him to use the outdoor facilities 
Currently I don't have a litter box and was wondering if I needed to get one? Also if the process for housetraining is different when moving from a litter box? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never used a litter box for my dogs. are you saying the puppy is actually using the cat litter or just using a box with newspaper in it?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Dragonomine, some people who need their pups/dogs to pee/poop inside choose to litter box train. It's like a cat litter box but usually uses different material inside, like pellets, for instance. Sometimes the reason is the human has limitations and can't get the pups outside quickly enough or often enough, OR, if the dog has limitations and can't hold it as long as might be needed. Some dogs have health problems, and if their humans work, a litter box gives the dogs somewhere appropriate to go inside. Or, also, some small breed dogs can't hold it as long, and this works for them as well.

Back to the OP: if you have no such limitations, I would NOT get a litter box, and I would simply train the puppy to go outside. Is the puppy using a litter box in his current home? 

How old is the puppy?

The basics of potty training, in a nutshell:
- pups need to go out way more often than many people think. A very young puppy may need to be given the opportunity to potty outside every 20-30 minutes, simply because they don't have the neural development to control themselves yet. In fact, a very young puppy doesn't even get the "I gotta go" feelings. 
- if you are supervising the puppy (meaning eyes on the puppy and not on anything BUT the puppy) you will be able to see when the puppy is about to have an accident, and you can interrupt the puppy, with a sound or hand clap (not angry, though) and then rush the puppy outside.
- if you can prevent accidents by supervising, then basically you are not giving the puppy any chance to have an accident.

Accidents usually happen when the humans lose sight of, or take their eyes off the puppy. If you're watching, you can usually prevent it.
However, that means you may have to adapt your own schedule to make sure you are properly supervising.

Also, puppies need to go out when they wake up (even from naps), after eating/drinking, and after playing and exercising, and then besides that, at regular intervals (how long depends on their age and ability).

Bottom line, I'd skip the litter box, unless you plan to use it in your home for awhile. Otherwise, start right away teaching to potty outside the way you want him to.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Sorry - should have been a bit clearer.

Puppy will be 10 weeks old when we bring him home - he's currently at the breeders and has been taught to use a litter box, although he does spend time outside whilst at the breeders but I'm not sure if he actually goes whilst outside.

I would prefer that he goes outside and thought that having the litter box to start with might confuse things / send the wrong message - just wanted to be sure that this was the right approach.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, I'd skip the litter box altogether.
At 10 weeks, even though the breeder said he's been "taught" to use a litter box, your puppy is still probably in the very beginning stages of learning to go there. Ten weeks is still super young, so I would seriously doubt that he is TRAINED to do that yet, they are probably just in the process of training. So, I'd go straight to potty training outside!
Congratulations!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

for many puppies a new house means the old rules no longer apply. (sounds like a lot of little kids lol)
if you want to train for outside I'd start from scratch.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Did you see the thread here about no more potty threads?


----------



## flyingmonkey (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep, start from the beginning. That in itself is your safest and guaranteed bet. 
I transitioned from newspaper to outside at around the same age you are getting your pup. 
If you see the pup in the process of peeing inside, that is the moment where correction comes from. 
Be consistent in watching for signs and take them out say once an hour, praise when they do go outside, yep, the beginning!


----------

